

PHPUnit Responds to a Security Concern + Extra Stuff - sarciszewski
https://scott.arciszewski.me/blog/2014/07/phpunit-response

======
sarciszewski
This also contains an example .sh script that automates the download, verify,
and execution workflow for PHPUnit -- I recommend verifying the key through
independent channels because I could easily have placed my own public key
there instead of the PHPUnit author's key.

